# Überlegungen zur Zukunft



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

Wie wir alle wissen steckt BLASC derzeit etwas in der Sackgasse, da die Entwickler momentan andere Aufgaben zu meistern haben als an BLASC zu entwickeln. Hier einige Überlegungen zu einer möglichen Zukunft.

Der BLASCProfiler basiert meines Wissens nach auf dem Addon "Character Profiler", welches nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird. Allerdings gibt es einen Nachfolger, der wie der BLASCProfiler auf dem alten Addon basiert: rpgo-CharacterProfiler. Der Autor kümmert sich ebenfalls um das nicht mehr weitergeführte "Guild extract", welches nun den Namen rpgo-GuildProfiler trägt. Die beiden verlinkten Addons stellen momentan die besten Addons in dem Bereich dar und sind weitestgehend kompatibel zu den Vorgängern.

Es wäre generell nicht schlecht, wenn BLASC dazu kompatibel bleiben könnte. Im Grunde wäre es optimal, wenn BLASC in zwei Addons aufgeteilt würde: Für die Charakterinfos wird der rpgo-CP genommen und für die anderen Infos wie Quests und Items könnte ein anderes Addon entwickelt werden. Das hat für mich drei Vorteile:

- Der Benutzer muss nicht zwei Addons für einen identischen Zweck installieren
- Die BLASC-Entwickler haben weniger Arbeit mit der Pflege von BLASC, da ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von anderen entwickelt würde
- Es werden einheitliche Standards verwendet, da sich auf ein Addon geeinigt würde

Ich sags mal ganz frech: Die Arbeit, die sich das BLASC-Team hier macht, ist, was das Addon und das Upload-Tool angeht, überflüssig, da es schon generische Lösungen dafür gibt. Das Addon habe ich bereits genannt und das Hochladen erledigt ein Tool namens UniUploader. Den Rest erledigt die Webseite bzw. PHP und MySQL.

Ich habe rpgo-CharacterProfiler und BLASCProfiler verglichen. rpgo-CP speichert exakt die gleichen Infos wie BP. Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der Speicherung der Ehreninfos, da dies wohl bei BLASC nachträglich und unabhängig implementiert wurde, da es zur Zeit des alten Character Profilers noch kein Ehrensystem gab. rpgo-CP speichert die Infos dazu anders aber deutlich umfangreicher: Während BLASC nur den aktuellen Rang speichert, speichert rpgo-CP sämtliche Daten, die man als Spieler auch im Spiel einsehen kann. Zusätzlich speichert rpgo-CP auch noch den Inhalt der Taschen und des Bankfachs. Diese Infos müssen natürlich nicht von BLASC verwertet werden.

Fazit: rpgo-CP liefert alle Infos, die der BLASCProfiler auch liefert, und das im exakt gleichen Format. Ein Umstieg wäre also überhaupt kein Problem. Alternativ könnte man es aufgrund des gleichen Formats auch so machen, dass (evtl. auch nur für eine Übergangsphase) Uploads von beiden Profilern angenommen werden. Die Infos sind jeweils an folgenden Orten in der SavedVariables.lua gespeichert:

BLASCProfiler:

```
BLASCProfile = {
  ["char"] = {
    ["Servername"] = {
      ["Charname"] = {
```
rpgo-CharacterProfiler:

```
myProfile = {
  ["Servername"] = {
    ["Charname"] = {
```

Unterschied in der Speicherung der Ehreninfos:

BLASCProfiler:

```
["PVPRank"] = 2,
```
rpgo-CharacterProfiler:

```
["Honor"] = {
  ["LifetimeHK"] = 116,
  ["RankIcon"] = "Interface\\PvPRankBadges\\PvPRank02",
  ["RankInfo"] = "(Rank 2)",
  ["YesterdayContribution"] = 0,
  ["YesterdayHK"] = 0,
  ["SessionHK"] = 0,
  ["SessionDK"] = 0,
  ["LastWeekRank"] = 0,
  ["YesterdayDK"] = 0,
  ["LifetimeRankName"] = "Corporal",
  ["LastWeekHK"] = 0,
  ["LastWeekContribution"] = 0,
  ["LifetimeDK"] = 3,
  ["RankName"] = "Corporal",
  ["LifetimeHighestRank"] = 6,
  ["LastWeekDK"] = 0,
},
```


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Wird für uns nicht in Frage kommen, da wir die Informationen unter anderem ja auch für die Visitenkarten benötigen und bestimmte Dinge werden auch für Quest u.ä. Dinge in unserem Profiler verwendet. Was die Auswertung der Ränge etc. angeht so ist das bei uns natrlich noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (30. Juni 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wird für uns nicht in Frage kommen, da wir die Informationen unter anderem ja auch für die Visitenkarten benötigen und bestimmte Dinge werden auch für Quest u.ä. Dinge in unserem Profiler verwendet. Was die Auswertung der Ränge etc. angeht so ist das bei uns natrlich noch ausbaufähig.
> [post="93744"][/post]​



also wir verwenden den Charprofiler und Guildextract von der CultorOrbis.de.vu Seite, da gibts auch gleich ein nettes PHP Script für die Mitgliederliste. Kann man das nicht irgendwie mit BLASC kompatibel machen damit man die Visitenkarten von euch benutzen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wird für uns nicht in Frage kommen, da wir die Informationen unter anderem ja auch für die Visitenkarten benötigen und bestimmte Dinge werden auch für Quest u.ä. Dinge in unserem Profiler verwendet.


Naja, wie ich schon sagte, könnte man aus dem bisherigen einen Addon ja zwei machen. Das eine ist der Profiler für den Charakter und das andere ist ein Sammeladdon à la Thottbot. Da die Charakter-Informationen auch 100% kompatibel sind (bis auf eben die Ehreninfos) wäre das ja kein großes Problem.

Ich habe dann noch versucht, den Upload per UniUploader hinzubekommen, scheiterte aber daran. Dazu habe ich mir das Formular für den Webupload angeschaut und alle vorhandenen Infos in UniUploader konfiguriert:

Upload-URL: http://www.blasc.de/index.php
Name des Dateifeldes: lua_file
Zusätzliche Variable: p = upload

Allerdings klappte das nicht. Wird da evtl. noch ein Referrercheck gemacht? Da ich nämlich UniUploader für drei weitere Projekte nutze, wäre es mir lieb wenn ich UniUploader auch für BLASC nutzen könnte.


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Versuch mal noch zusätzlich zu den momentanen Einstellungen die Variable upload zu übergeben.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

Super, das funktioniert. Danke für den Hinweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also für den Fall, dass andere auch UniUploader verwenden wollen, gebe ich mal hier die nötigen Infos an:

Upload-URL:
	
	



```
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?p=upload&upload=1
```
Dateifeldname: lua_file (standardmäßig verwendet UniUploader SavedVariables)

Ich teste gleich mal ob gzip-komprimierte Daten angenommen werden.

Edit: Leider nicht. Falls die PHP-Funktion lua_parse($filename) verwendet werden sollte, kann man Gzip-Support leicht nachrüsten indem man "$lines = file($filename);" in "$lines = gzfile($filename);" ändert. Die Funktion gzfile() erkennt automatisch ob es sich um eine komprimierte oder unkomprimierte Datei handelt und funktioniert im Fall einer unkomprimierten Datei exakt wie file().


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Wir verwenden bereits eine gzip Komprimierung, allerdings nur wenn das File von BLASC verarbeitet und auf den Server geladen wird. Für den manuellen Upload haben wir keine gzip Komprimierung vorgesehen da wir die Daten dort etwas anderst handeln als mit dem BLASC Upload. Zumindest im Moment noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

UniUploader bietet ja ansich alles, was das Herz begehrt:
- Hochladen über das gleiche Interface wie der manuelle Upload (keine zwei verschiedenen Verfahren nötig)
- Selektieren der relevanten Daten (z.B. nur die BLASC-Infos)
- Komprimieren der Daten

UniUploader kann man zudem für ein eigenes Projekt modden. Man kann die Optionen für ein spezifisches Projekt vorkonfigurieren, Logografiken anpassen und zuguterletzt das Ganze sogar in einen Installer packen.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (30. Juni 2005)

mit dem CultorOrbis uploader geht das aber nicht, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Uniuploader bietet bestimmte Dinge nicht an welche wir zu 100% selber entwickelt haben und für die Quest, Items etc. nötig sind, somit dürfte es klar sein das wir auf unser Windows Tool nicht verzichten können und eigentlich auch nicht wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem handelt Uniuploader den Upload über einen HTTP Request was gelinde gesagt unsicher, "langsam" und bei vielen System zu Problemen führen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur als Beispiel bei BLASC verwenden wir einen sicheren FTP Zugang mit speziellem User und einer Lua Contentfilterung mit anschließender GZIP-Komprimierung. Da es sich hier um einen FTP und nicht um einen HTTP Zugriff handelt läuft BLASC auch unter Windows 95 bis hin zu WinXP (mit und ohne Proxy). Durch den HTTP Zugriff greifst du im allgemeinen auf eine vom System zur Verfügung gestellte Komponente vom Internetexplorer zurück und diese ist je nach System und Version und System unterschiedlich weshalb das eine große Fehlerquelle sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem CultorOrbis uploader geht das aber nicht, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den CO-Uploader kann man kaum konfigurieren. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass - sofern CO da nicht irgenwelche Checks eingebaut hat - man den Upload für CO auch mit UniUploader machen kann. Für die genauen Parameter am besten mal einfach bei CO nachfragen.

@B3N: Solange ihr den Upload mit UniUploader (wie jetzt) unterstützt ist das ja auch alles in Ordnung. Lediglich Support für Gzip-Kompression wäre noch fein. Denn leider kann man die Einstellung nur global machen und der Upload wird dann schnell verdammt groß und eben langsam.


----------

